# Rear brackets



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi guys. I recently bought a whole rear brake kit from japan. Its from off a JDM B14.
I got everything. Brake handbrake lines calipers brake discs. Now has anybody try to fabricate theri own rear brackets to fit on the calipers? 
If somebody did, is there any chance for dimensions?? 

Thanks guys

Jason


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Anybody?
Help?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nissanlucino said:


> Anybody?
> Help?


Fast brakes makes these brackets, I have a set on my B14. 
If someone has them off the car they could give the dimensions.

BTW isn't a B14 JDM car equivalent an N15 ?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

IanH said:


> I have a set on my B14.
> If someone has them off the car they could give the dimensions.


Can you give the dimensions? I don't think you have to take them off the car.
If you give me the measurements I will be a happy SOB!!!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nissanlucino said:


> Can you give the dimensions? I don't think you have to take them off the car.
> If you give me the measurements I will be a happy SOB!!!!


I don't think I could do this accurately enough as the dimensions have to be very close both distance from the hub bolts and the distance out from the center line of the Car.
However I will take a look and see what it would take to get you some usable dimensions.
It really would be better to find a forum member who has a set off the car.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

OK thanks!
See what you can do. I've had these rear brakes sitting in the garage for three months and customs over here in Malta are assholes. They kept my stuff I recieved locked for another two months before they got to my house!!

Thanks bro!


----------

